# Yaroslav Rakitskiy



## 7AlePato7 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Centrale leader della difesa dello Shakhtar, dotato anche di un buon sinistro e abile in fase di impostazione. Può giocare anche da terzino sinistro, anzi da quello che so io nasce terzino sinistro. Alto 1.80, è dotato di una discreta velocità. Se lo Shakhtar non fosse stata una bottega così cara, una scommessa su di lui ce l'avrei fatta. 
Purtroppo se non ti presenti con almeno 20-22 milioni di euro dubito che lo possano vendere.


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2012)

Shakthar è una bottega molto cara


----------



## Miro (27 Ottobre 2012)

Non possiamo competere con la fiscalità ucraina.


----------



## sheva90 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Lo prendo sempre nella Master League a a FM.
Pupillo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Ottobre 2012)

Questi hanno venduto Chygrynskiy a 25 milioni di euro, eroi


----------



## juventino (27 Ottobre 2012)

Più che lui sinceramente prenderei l'armeno e i brasiliani.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Ottobre 2012)

gran bel giocatore come quasi tutti quelli dello shakhtar d'altronde


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> gran bel giocatore come quasi tutti quelli dello shakhtar d'altronde



vero...quest'anno mi stanno piacendo tantissimo


----------



## The Ripper (27 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Shakthar è una bottega molto cara



In realtà lo è davvero.


----------

